# Slowest Hitching



## skunkpit

so the longest waits for myself were probably 400km took 4 days, and 200km two days.. of grumpy old fart faces staring me down..


----------



## Dirty Rig

Dustin, Hesh, and myself CRAWLED out of North Carolina, exit by exit. Took 2 days to get from Salisbury to Greensboro, 3 days from Greensboro to Durham, and another three days just to get OUT to Durham into South Hill, VA.

Fuck a mess of that noise. Shoulda just taken a train. Don't know why we didn't.


----------



## veggieguy12

I had a rough time going S from the area of Gastonia NC, by Charlotte.
That might just be a bad hitchin' state...


----------



## Rash L

trying to get out of stockton CA was hell.


----------



## logan714

the ramp next to my house on I 10 that is why i post my # I have been stuck there fro 2 days in the past 

l


----------



## Komjaunimas

30km in 2 days... In poland near Slovakian border, good thing our friends got droped off at same spot so atleast we had a party at night.


----------



## stove

Komjaunimas said:


> 30km in 2 days... In poland near Slovakian border, good thing our friends got droped off at same spot so atleast we had a party at night.



which area along the border? i FLEW up the E77 this summer, but only after spending 18 hours WALKING through rural slovakia with my thumb out...


----------



## Beegod Santana

Spent two days this winter walking down the I40 in oklahoma without getting picked up once, even the cops didn't stop for us. On the third day we tried the "we won't kill you sign" and made it a wopping 20 miles!


----------



## sprout

Got stuck in Bakersfield for two days, pretty much had to walk out of it. No one wanted to pick us up and my road dog didn't want to get on a train. It was fucking miserable.


----------



## Livingpastense

surprisingly klamath falls OR well didnt take as long as some we gave up after 4 hours. but still this was OR! we woulda hopped out but there were no trains where we were trying to go.


----------



## Poking Victim

Southern Utah...took me and my friend (+ two dogs) a week to get from Big Water, Utah to Cedar City, Utah; couldn't have been more than 150 miles.
Washington State, headed east on Highway 2... took me and my friend 4 days to get from Monroe, Washington to Spokane, Washington.


----------



## The Cheshire

Austin whats goin on! Was that after the last time I saw you in Duvall?


----------



## lice

junction tx coming from austin for a day
Amarillo tx for a day and got jumped by rednecks later that night
fuck texas


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

took me 3 days I think to hitch 30 miles..would have walked but the person I was with at the time waz lazy..thats why I travel alone mostly now


----------



## loess

Avoid this exit just east of Billings, MT. I was stuck here for a day and a half back in September before I decided to walk back into town on an access road that parallels the highway.

I was in eastern Tennessee headed west a few weeks ago and found it to be pretty slow moving.


----------



## Jackal

Been on that exit twice, the truckers aren't friendly at that Flying J so both times I just walked a mile to the next on-ramp that curves to the left (if your going to Wyoming) and waited multiple hours both times. Would've just caught out of Laurel if it wasn't for the fact that I needed to get to South Dakota. Actually that area between Billings and Rapid City sucks in general for hitching.

Oh yeah, I split off with Steve-O there and he got picked up by a couple natives who took him on the Res and pulled a knife on him.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i love hitching
the worst was two person ...male alone..touch and go
female and male - your alreadt there
male and male -it hails
we walked from athens ga to madison ga...when we tried to hitch we got pulled by 5 cop cars!!!!
who told us theyd arrest us if they saw us hitching
we finaly got a ride from this off duty cop who got into a fight with his wife and wanted to go on a drinking binge in a trailer way out in the woods...so we spent the drinking beer , fideling with guns and watching kids movies
we got dropped off at a truck stop that night..while it's raining..davos idea..no ride
finaly said fuck it
hitched back to atlanta..got there by 10am

i'm used to walking 10 miles in a day and not getting picked up...it doesint bother me to much
because everything evens out


----------



## loess

Jackal said:


> Been on that exit twice, the truckers aren't friendly at that Flying J so both times I just walked a mile to the next on-ramp that curves to the left (if your going to Wyoming) and waited multiple hours both times. Would've just caught out of Laurel if it wasn't for the fact that I needed to get to South Dakota. Actually that area between Billings and Rapid City sucks in general for hitching.
> 
> Oh yeah, I split off with Steve-O there and he got picked up by a couple natives who took him on the Res and pulled a knife on him.



For some reason I couldn't catch up with any southbound trains in Laurel, which is why I ended up hitching out of there and landing on that worthless exit! As for the area between Billings and Rapid City, I'd more or less have to agree, though I did score a dream ride all the way home to Omaha from a trucker in Gillette, WY.

I've never really trolled truck stops for rides; always have hung out on the ramp. What do y'all usually do when seeking rides at a truck stop? Fly a sign with your destination? Strike up conversations with random truckers? That Flying J you're talking about gave me the boot for simply sitting on the grass eating my lunch. The guy was polite about it, but it kinda caught me off guard as I wasn't really actively soliciting rides or begging for food/money at all.


----------



## hassysmacker

Baltimore by the shittiest 95 onramp ever, near the TA next to travel plaza, for 11 hours is my record worst.

By the way, Loess how/where are you?


----------



## smellyskelly

DC ---> philly. 13 hours.


----------



## Jackal

loess said:


> For some reason I couldn't catch up with any southbound trains in Laurel, which is why I ended up hitching out of there and landing on that worthless exit! As for the area between Billings and Rapid City, I'd more or less have to agree, though I did score a dream ride all the way home to Omaha from a trucker in Gillette, WY.
> 
> I've never really trolled truck stops for rides; always have hung out on the ramp. What do y'all usually do when seeking rides at a truck stop? Fly a sign with your destination? Strike up conversations with random truckers? That Flying J you're talking about gave me the boot for simply sitting on the grass eating my lunch. The guy was polite about it, but it kinda caught me off guard as I wasn't really actively soliciting rides or begging for food/money at all.



Where were you waiting for SB's? 

I usually make a sign and hold it up while walking in front of all the trucks or ask a trucker to use his radio and use it to ask the other truckers for a ride. Must truckers won't pick up hitchers because of issues with the contract they have with their company, but as you know, some do and it's usually a long ride which makes it worth the try.

I think I got picked up in Gillete from a trucker going to Omaha once, was it a black guy from the south?


----------



## Komjaunimas

stove said:


> which area along the border? i FLEW up the E77 this summer, but only after spending 18 hours WALKING through rural slovakia with my thumb out...



Same E77, the area would be just as the road parts from the main highway ...


----------



## Fatbacksack

It took me and my road-dog Matter 3 days to get from Meridian MS to NOLA... 'twas a miserable time.


----------



## oatsrail

it took me 4 weeks to get a ride out of Sacramento,California to be dropped off in Roseville,C.a and then another two weeks to get from Roseville,C.A to Tahoe and spent 4 days in Tahoe til a trucker picked me up and dropped me off in downtown Reno 2 blocks from the sliver legacy but that was slowest hitching i have done in California using the I-80 freeway.


----------



## Komjaunimas

oatsrail said:


> it took me 4 weeks to get a ride out of Sacramento,California to be dropped off in Roseville,C.a and then another two weeks to get from Roseville,C.A to Tahoe and spent 4 days in Tahoe til a trucker picked me up and dropped me off in downtown Reno 2 blocks from the sliver legacy but that was slowest hitching i have done in California using the I-80 freeway.



Than i read this kind of stuff i seriously think that sometimes it can be a real bummer to hitch in the states. There is no way you would need more than a week maybe 10days to cover 2000miles in europe...


----------



## FilXeno

oatsrail said:


> it took me 4 weeks to get a ride out of Sacramento,California to be dropped off in Roseville,C.a and then another two weeks to get from Roseville,C.A to Tahoe and spent 4 days in Tahoe til a trucker picked me up and dropped me off in downtown Reno 2 blocks from the sliver legacy but that was slowest hitching i have done in California using the I-80 freeway.




Damn, you coulda walked faster than that.


----------



## anywhere_but_here

Me and my road dog got stuck in texas after getting pulled off the train in el paso. it took 6 days to walk across el paso then we got a ride to some bum fuck town outside of houston and got stuck for another 3 days there, weatherford that was it. then we got a ride to houston. tried to hop out of houston and only made it to a building yard like 30 miles outside of houston. walked most of the way and finally got one more ride to orange. actually walked the next however many miles into louisiana. got a ride the next morning all the way to florida.


----------



## boucaneer

one week at calais port truck stop, just could'nt get a lift. then after about 6 days manneged to get a lift to macon in france, then it was a breeze all the way to cartagena in spain.


----------



## Komjaunimas

boucaneer said:


> one week at calais port truck stop, just could'nt get a lift. then after about 6 days manneged to get a lift to macon in france, then it was a breeze all the way to cartagena in spain.



Yeah i heared calais can be a a bitch sometimes, luckily this summer me and my girlfriend stoped a car in belgium and got a lift to london.


----------



## smellsea

iowa. iowa is the worst hitch hiking. i could hitch in center city philadelphia from a taxi driver better then being on a major high way, or major on ramp in iowa. i practically walked from omaha, nebraska into missouri.


----------



## Dirty Rig

hassysmacker said:


> Baltimore by the shittiest 95 onramp ever, near the TA next to travel plaza, for 11 hours is my record worst.
> 
> By the way, Loess how/where are you?



I know exactly where you're talking about. Hitching out of Baltimore is royal pain in the ass. I was lucky though, and got a ride just before dark to the Virginia border.


----------



## Diagaro

how hard is it to get in to the EU with American felonies?
I'd give my right nut to get there. I can stay below the radar pity well so I'm sure i could lurk for at least a year or more before i got nabbed.
Half tempted to sail my happy ass there and sink the boat off the coast at night and swim in.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

on the out skirts of Lincoln NE in January it was well under freezing. I had been up for 24 hours hitching from SLC. i tried on this corner that i thought was the on ramp for a few hours then took a nap in the drainage ditch under the road. woke up and was there for a few more hours got picked up just before dark only cause this girl felt really bad cause i was begging cars to get out of there. she literally backed down the on ramp and was on the phone all nervous about picking up some dude i threw her my ID she gave her friend my info and off we went. took me to iowa city tried to get a hold of a friend to crash with could drop me at a truck stop in the middle of a snow storm felt bad came back and picked me up and dropped me off at a homeless shelter at like 11 pm then got a phone call it was my friend got a hold of her and he came and got me.


----------



## makan kotoran

currently trying to hitch from Dumai (east central Sumatra, Indonesia) to Bandung (south west java, Indonesia) only 1400kms. so far it's been 7 days and we've only gotten 500 kms. the rain won't stop and the random faffing hippy dude I said could come with me is like dragging dead weight. won't do anything for himself or even help me. 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
at least I can smoke in this internet cafe.


----------



## Monkeywrench

White Haven, PA. Biggest truck stop/rest stop possibly in PA (apart from Breezewood)--but goddamn did I wait all fucking day. On top of the 12 hour wait, it was raining in bursts of 15 minutes followed by the beating sun. So we'd pack up, run out, thumb it, run back, repeat. However, the hobo gods were kind that day, because after the said 12 hours--we rode for 115 miles in the back of a horse trailer (with horses) through the mountains of rural PA. Good fuckin' times.


----------



## creativitysucks

It took me two days to get from upstate New York to South Carolina, then three days of harassment from cops and funny looks from locals to make it to North Carolina. I've made it a general rule: do NOT hitchhike in South Carolina. The only rides I could find were from people who were all from out of state and had hitched when they were young. After I made it to North Carolina it took me only two days to get to Georgia. Yeah, fuck SC!


----------



## Dannywaste

I've lived off and on in NC for years. We have a lot of good places to see and some chill spots to explore but hitching here is shit. The western part of the state from Greensboro down to Charlotte and out to Asheville is better off for getting a ride. Stay away from the triangle, i.e. Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill. Mostly all snobbish yuppies working for corporations. South Carolina is pretty bad too, the cops are a lot worse there as well.


----------



## makan kotoran

I just arrived at my mates house in jakarta. after 12 fucking day. still 3 hour from bandung. fuck hitching and more, it's my bday tomorrow, i'm getting wasted and hoping the semen train, (that's how the cement here). two nights ago I hoped and oil train that would have brought me straight here, but the lazy hippie wouldn't try and catch it on the fly. and knowing if he was left there alone he'd just wander around in a circles in his permastoned stuper untill he died of dehydration. so a I had to bail off on the fly aswell, then 12 gangster kids tryed to roll me.
lost one brand new pack of smokes. 
bummer


----------



## makan kotoran

*lazy permastoned hippy kid. 
the aformentioned whom I for some reason allowed to join me


----------



## Dirty Rig

not a SLOW hitching story, but a shitty experience nevertheless. i was passing through baltimore with my roaddawg Dustin. frustrated and hungry, we got in a huge argument with the other group of kids that had been traveling with a for a few cities and told them to kick rocks. we marched up to the shoulder-less on-ramp just outside of the hood, desperate to just get out of town. it was already 7 in the evening, and if you've ever tried to hitch-hike out of baltimore, you know yer odds are slim-to-none, especially on an exit as shitty as this one. we thought we might have better luck hitting up a gas-station and asking around for rides. within 20 minutes, a statie pulled up and told us we were loitering and that our best bet to hitch out of town would be walking up and down the sidewalk next to the on-ramp with our sign and wave in potential rides to whatever parking lot we might happen across, about a half-mile stretch. around 1 in the morning, we were picked up by a pretty decent ex-hitcher who shot us a couple hamburgers. i've never been more grateful for a ride in my life, after a long day of arguing, fighting, starving, and sobriety.


----------



## PsilocyBen

Five days for 150 miles. Hitching from Warren, PA to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

I spent 3 days and plenty of police-harassment trying to get off an exit on the NY thru-way. bleh. finally got a trucker who took me to virginia.


----------



## kain

29 days from GA to AZ, 8 days spent at the same exit (rain and floods) in OK. Walked about a quarter of it. I fukn hate waiting at exits.


----------



## joshbryan

I got pulled off a train in carrizozo, nm. Don't you love those "good citizens" who call the law when they see some one on the train. The cops were really nice but I waited for three days (willing to go any way) with only one perverted gay man offering me a ride (back to his house, where he suggested we hot tub). I declined. I finally got desperate and tried to hop a train that was going way to fast, in flip flops, with a burger in one hand. It was a split second (horrible) decision. I ate shit.


----------



## dharma bum

took me 4 days to get from athens to asheville. got 3 rides the entire time. must have walked 15 miles that first day..
anyways, i was walking solo, so no wonder.


----------



## veggieguy12

I just had a rough run, starting just N of Cincinnati, *in Mason, OH where I waited forever. It took me three short rides (longest being maybe 40 mi), and going up to Grove City, where cops ran me off after a good period of waiting*. I bused through Columbus and NE to Reynoldsburg where I got a backpacker couple and landed in Washington, PA. I was told to leave the "freeway" (on ramp), but bypassed by far more cops than the two incidents where they hassled me. I did have a few short rides from Washington and got stuck at a terrible point where I-79 S diverts from and joins with I-70, eventually getting out of the construction zone with a departing worker, rather than wait til traffic drops after dark to run around it all a few miles to the next exit. And then I finally made it to I-70's end and transition into I-76 the PA Turnpike toll road hitchhiking-prohibited highway. *I must have spent four hours in New Stanton before I finally got a lift to Somerset, PA* (Flight 93 memorial).


----------



## rooster831

All this year except for a few choose moments

Guess it's train's for me this time around


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Haha good reads. I'm surprised by peoples trouble in PA. I hitch here to get around a lot and typically do well. Have covered half the state in a day already, Erie to galeton pa route 6 Erie to my cabin doorstep with ought to spare. Though have had little spots where I took side roads paralleling 81 and walked a good deal, stopping to thumb and then continuing walking. 6 or 7 hours at an exit on 84 in centralish Oregon heading east and north Knoxville route 11 north was tough. Most yuppie areas, most times, suburban shtnis the worst. But then again rich Jewish south East Cleveland was awesome.


----------



## benton

I prefer slow hitching


----------



## beersalt

Fuck VA.
Took 4 days to hitch from Staunon, to about 15 miles away from the NC boundary. 
People from VA do not pick you up. The only ride I didn't get from an Out of Stater was from a Mormon Bishop.


----------



## Psylock1045

dumpsternavel said:


> Fuck VA.
> Took 4 days to hitch from Staunon, to about 15 miles away from the NC boundary.
> People from VA do not pick you up. The only ride I didn't get from an Out of Stater was from a Mormon Bishop.


Oh yeah. I got stuck in Staunton for 3 days during the summer. I was chillin at the Sheetz near the walmart working on a new sign when i finally got a ride


----------



## ZombieBrainz

Redding Ca, 5 days in 115 degree heat. Yuba city Ca 3 days


----------

